# Make Up sex in marriage.



## sargam (May 25, 2017)

I came across this conversation on some site.

Person A: My parents fought and now they're getting a divorce 
Person B: Did they have make up sex? 
Person A: If they did would I be in this mess :|

It defined make up sex as A dying tradition which is the main reason why many people are getting divorced.

People in recent times have a very low threshold and take rash decisions like divorce without taking a pause and analyzing its impact on their children.

My parents always argued had a heated debate but that did not make them ever give up and file for divorce. They always had make up sex and that helped them save their marriage.

Do you think make up sex is a marriage saver ?


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

My goodness. So you remember every time your parents had make up sex? That's a bizarre thing to have memorized. Cutural differences.

Anyway, to the question. Is make up sex a marriage saver? Well, seems redundant. If it is make up sex, obviously they are making up. Otherwise, it is hysterical bonding just before the eventual end of the relationship. Most people feel a sexual urge when they know things are about to end. I dunno if it is the major factor in whether they stay together or not.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm all for any kind of sex in marriage. >


----------



## sargam (May 25, 2017)

EunuchMonk said:


> My goodness. So you remember every time your parents had make up sex? That's a bizarre thing to have memorized.


Well its not difficult to deduce when I saw my parents in a heated argument and then since we lived in a one room , I heard them at night and in the morning everything was normal as if the argument never happened. My parents had a sheepish smile that could not be smeared of their faces.:grin2:


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't recall my parents having make up sex, but then I only recall one or two really heated exchanges. I vividly remember the one time that my mom left very mad and didn't come home for a few days. They've been married 60+ years now, so I assume that they had make up sex. 

I have never had "traditional" make up sex in over 22 years of marriage. My wife and I have never had a big blow up, never slept on the couch, but have had our share of disagreements.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

sargam said:


> I came across this conversation on some site.
> 
> Person A: My parents fought and now they're getting a divorce
> Person B: Did they have make up sex?
> ...



Simple answer for me is no. We have a very healthy sex life here but make up sex just seems off to me. I would rather sort out the issue on a level that actually creates real healing and learning. IMHO lots of make up sex just means people are using sex to mask a problem.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I wouldn't know, I've never had it. I've had "oops, i ignored you for two weeks and you got all distant" sex. not terribly satisfying, more likely to remind you of what you had or worse what you could have.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

sargam said:


> Do you think make up sex is a marriage saver ?


No I don't think make up sex is a marriage saver, and I concur with MrsHolland's perspective on this.


----------



## JustAFamilyMan (Aug 27, 2015)

Makeup sex isn't a marriage saver, it can be a sign of a healthy marriage or just mislabeled. Sex never rushes in to save the day. Sex is a symptom of health in a marriage, not a cause.


----------



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

If sex is the marriage saver, then it doesn't sound like a healthy marriage to begin with.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

It's not the sex that is saving it, but the fact that they got through their fight together and came out forgiving each other and loving each other. 
When my stbxh and I fought we never resolved an argument which is a big part of what ripped us apart.


----------



## sargam (May 25, 2017)

katiecrna said:


> It's not the sex that is saving it, but the fact that they got through their fight together and came out forgiving each other and loving each other.
> When my stbxh and I fought we never resolved an argument which is a big part of what ripped us apart.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Makeup sex can be a marriage saver if the problem the couple was fighting about was the absence of sex.


----------

